
A Pamphlet against R: Computational Intelligence in Guile Scheme - agumonkey
http://panicz.github.io/pamphlet/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
What I get out of this document is "you can compute things in scheme" which I
would have guessed. What I'm not getting out of it is "why would you want to".

------
srean
Well, take a look at lush in that case. No seriously, I think you all will
like it regardless of age (purposefully ambiguous)

------
baumbart
This is awesome, thanks =)

